# 3 ans et déjà en fin de course ?



## endavent (28 Septembre 2008)

Lorsque je suis passé sur Mac il y a 3 ans et demi, je pensais que les ennuis étaient terminés en terme de réinstallations système, instabilité, etc ....

Depuis, ceux qui ont lu mes posts précédents ont pu constater les nombreuses avaries matérielles que j'ai du subir, comme jamais lorsque j'étais sur PC. Mais point de problème système ou d'instabilités. C'est pourquoi j'ai conservé ma confiance sur MAC OS X, à défaut de l'avoir encore sur le matériel Apple.

Or, depuis deux mois, c'est l'enfer : au moins 3 ou 4 écrans gris "de la mort", 2 gels complets, et de nombreuses, mais alors très nombreuses, réparations des autorisations avec à chaque fois une liste longue comme le bras de modifications. J'ai même du à deux reprises réparer le disque en bootant sur le CD d'installation !

La seule nouveauté que j'ai effectué il y a 4 mois c'est de remplacer mes deux barettes de mémoire de 512 Mo par 2 de 1 Go achetées chez M....y, qui est quand même un spécialiste du Mac. D'ailleurs, lorsque je lance Techtool, il ne me trouve pas d'erreur sur la RAM, ni sur le reste d'ailleurs.

Les problèmes se manifestent dans un certain nombre d'applications :
- Virtual PC qui corrompt le fichier qu'il contient et le rend inutilisable (à deux reprises en 1 mois)
- Eye TV qui corrompt son fichier des chaînes 
- des roues multicolores à foison sur plusieurs applications
- Quicktime qui plante
etc ...

A chaque fois, après un passage sous Onyx ou Utilitaire de disque, tout rentre dans l'ordre ....jusqu'à la fois suivante 

Bref, les écrans des nouveaux Imac 20" seraient aussi bons que mon G5, ça ferait belle lurette que je l'aurais changé ! Mais là je commence à avoir de sérieux doutes sur la fiabilité et la stabilité légendaires du célèbre OS d'Apple : mes problèmes seraient-ils seulement liés à mon matériel ou y a-t-il des bugs depuis les dernières mises à jour de Tiger ?

Franchement, je préférerais presque que ce soit le cas : au moins je pourrais espérer une mise à jour salvatrice. Parce que là ....

JE COMMENCE A CRAQUER


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Lorsque je suis passé sur Mac il y a 3 ans et demi, je pensais que les ennuis étaient terminés en terme de réinstallations système, instabilité, etc ....
> 
> Depuis, ceux qui ont lu mes posts précédents ont pu constater les nombreuses avaries matérielles que j'ai du subir, comme jamais lorsque j'étais sur PC. Mais point de problème système ou d'instabilités. C'est pourquoi j'ai conservé ma confiance sur MAC OS X, à défaut de l'avoir encore sur le matériel Apple.
> 
> ...



Et une réinstallation toute propre. Tu as essayé?


----------



## ntx (28 Septembre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Mais là je commence à avoir de sérieux doutes sur la fiabilité et la stabilité légendaires du célèbre OS d'Apple : mes problèmes seraient-ils seulement liés à mon matériel ou y a-t-il des bugs depuis les dernières mises à jour de Tiger ?


Etant donné que tu sembles le seul à avoir autant de problèmes je vois deux possibilités :
1/ ta session est complétement vérolée, donc en créer une autre et tourner quelques jours avec pour voir si les problèmes persistent.
2/ ton matériel est en cause, et je ne pense pas que le logiciel de test d'Apple soit infaillible pour découvrir tous les problèmes possibles.


----------



## endavent (28 Septembre 2008)

Réinstallation, création de nouvelle session (avec nécessité d'installer tous mes logiciels usuels dessus), autant de réminescences du monde PC.

C'est suite à 4 réinstallations de Windows en 4 mois que je suis passé sur Mac 

Je croyais - sans doute naïvement - que je n'aurais pas ce genre de souci sur Mac OS. Visiblement je me suis trompé, d'autant que je ne suis pas le seul (à ce que je lis) à avoir des soucis divers de système pour lesquels on préconise une réinstallation...


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Je croyais - sans doute naïvement - que je n'aurais pas ce genre de souci sur Mac OS. Visiblement je me suis trompé, d'autant que je ne suis pas le seul (à ce que je lis) à avoir des soucis divers de système pour lesquels on préconise une réinstallation...



Faut pas exagerer, des problèmes hardware existent mais niveau soft, je trouve qu'apple s'en sort bien. Si macosx ne te convient pas non plus il y a toujours linux. 

Petite question, tu bidouilles beaucoup ton OSX ou windows?


----------



## ntx (28 Septembre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Je croyais - sans doute naïvement - que je n'aurais pas ce genre de souci sur Mac OS. Visiblement je me suis trompé, d'autant que je ne suis pas le seul (à ce que je lis) à avoir des soucis divers de système pour lesquels on préconise une réinstallation...


Et il y en a encore plus qui comme moi range une fois pour toute leur DVD de Mac OSX dans un tiroir pour ne jamais le ressortir. Si les gens viennent sur ce forum c'est qu'ils ont un problème, ceux qui n'ont pas de problèmes ne sont pas ici. 
Ensuite il ne faut pas toujours accusé Apple, la très grande majorité des problèmes viennent d'une mauvaise utilisation ou manipulation. Les gros bugs, et il y en a, font en général l'objet d'un article dans la rubrique actualité, et les témoignages sont alors nombreux.
Enfin les réinstallations sont très rares, la très grande majorité des problèmes viennent d'un fichier de configuration, d'où la proposition de tester une autre session.


----------



## endavent (28 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Faut pas exagerer, des problèmes hardware existent mais niveau soft, je trouve qu'apple s'en sort bien. Si macosx ne te convient pas non plus il y a toujours linux.
> 
> Petite question, tu bidouilles beaucoup ton OSX ou windows?



En fait, la question que je me pose, c'est justement si cela vient d'une interaction entre le hard et le soft. C'est quand même étonnant de se retrouver tous les 2 jours avec des ribambelles d'autorisations à réparer alors que ce n'était jamais le cas auparavant. Et pourtant tous les tests effectués sur mon disque dur n'ont donné aucun défaut physique.

Et NON, je m'interdis d'installer tout logiciel ou plug-in qui modifierait un tant soit peu l'OS (genre les logiciels d'Unsanity), que ce soit sur Safari ou l'OS lui-même. Sinon, effectivement, je ne pourrais m'en prendre qu'à moi-même ....


----------



## endavent (28 Septembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> Enfin les réinstallations sont très rares, la très grande majorité des problèmes viennent d'un fichier de configuration, d'où la proposition de tester une autre session.



J'ai pourtant lu plusieurs topics où la solution préconisée était la réinstallation.

Mais tester une autre session ...pourquoi pas après tout ? Je ne suis pas très familier avec ce concept, que je n'ai jamais utilisé. Comment faire pour rendre mes logiciels et mes données accessibles depuis cette nouvelle session ?


----------



## rizoto (28 Septembre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> J'ai pourtant lu plusieurs topics où la solution préconisée était la réinstallation.
> 
> Mais tester une autre session ...pourquoi pas après tout ? Je ne suis pas très familier avec ce concept, que je n'ai jamais utilisé. Comment faire pour rendre mes logiciels et mes données accessibles depuis cette nouvelle session ?



Commence par faire ça. Tu as ouvert un post assez critique sans avoir essayer de résoudre ton problème.


----------



## endavent (28 Septembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Commence par faire ça. Tu as ouvert un post assez critique sans avoir essayer de résoudre ton problème.


Sauf que je ne le ferai que si je peux utiliser mes softs et données sans devoir les réinstaller ...


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2008)

Tu crée une nouvelle session dans préférences système-->comptes.
Il n'y a rien à modifier, tes applications seront dispo immédiatement, mais pas leurs préférences. Ca ne prend pas de temps et c'est toujours utile pour faire des vérifications.


----------



## endavent (28 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour l'info 

J'essaie ça.

C'est étonnant quand même les interactions qu'il peut y avoir entre les erreurs disque et le comportement du système : il y a 3 semaines je ne pouvais plus passer en suspension d'activité. Dès que je le tentais, il se mettait bien en veille mais au bout de quelques secondes, les ventilateurs se déclenchaient à fond et tout était bloqué. Il fallait forcer l'extinction et redémarrer. Au bout d'un moment j'ai fait ce que je n'avais jamais eu à faire : j'ai redémarré l'ordinateur sur le CD d'installation, j'ai lancé utilitaire disque et j'ai vérifié le disque. Il m'a trouvé des erreurs. J'ai donc réparé le disque. Depuis, je me sers à nouveau de la suspension d'activité sans aucun problème ....

------

Je viens de créer la session, mais ça ne va pas me servir à grand chose : si mes applications sont accessibles, mes données, elles, ne le sont pas !

Donc Mail, Itunes, etc ... sont inutilisables, et le test ne va pas aller bien loin. Car c'est bien en utilisant normalement l'ordinateur, mais au bout de quelques heures, que j'ai constaté la dégradation.

Bon, on verra ça demain. Bonne nuit !


----------



## Invité (28 Septembre 2008)

Si l'utilisateur que tu as créé est admin (j'ai pas pensé à le préciser) tu fais un "pomme-i" sur le dossier utilisateur précédent et pendant le temps du test tu change le propriétaire par celui que tu utilises pour les tests.
Avant de re-basculer sur ton compte principal (le précédent) n'oublie pas de remettre le proprio à ce nom là.


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2008)

Ramène tes préférences Safari sur ce nouveau compte et surfe pour tester.
D'un autre côté, songe sérieusement à acheter un disque pour faire tes sauvegardes, car ton DD pourrait être en train de lâcher.


----------



## michio (29 Septembre 2008)

ntx a dit:


> D'un autre côté, songe sérieusement à acheter un disque pour faire tes sauvegardes, car ton DD pourrait être en train de lâcher.


J'ai pensé la même chose en lisant les symptômes du début ; j'ai eu quelque chose de ressemblant sur mon vieil iMac G3, juste 14 mois après l'achat .
Mais j'avais aussi comme symptôme un bruit bizarre du DD, qui ressemble un peu au bruit qu'il fait quand on suspend l'activité ou qu'on l'éteint.
Sinon, une sauvegarde, une réinstallation complète, bien propre... ça fera une installation en 3 ans et demi, c'est toujours mieux que 4 en 4 mois... le Mac reste devant


----------



## endavent (29 Septembre 2008)

Pas de problème de ce côté. J'ai :
- 1 disque dur Firewire sur lequel je fais un clone tous les mois environ
- 3 disques durs 2"5 sur lesquels je fais des sauvegardes de données, par type (musique, photos, vidéos, divers documents)

J'ai aussi pensé au disque dur mais pourtant, à aucun moment, il n'a montré de signes de faiblesses : l'état SMART a toujours été bon et aucune piste n'était défectueuse lors des précédents tests. Ca a toujours été des erreurs de tables d'allocations de données ou d'index .....

J'avais davantage pensé à un problème de RAM, mais pareil : aucun défaut à chaque fois que j'ai lancé Techtool. Pensez-vous qu'un problème de carte-mère se manifesterait par ces symptômes ?


----------



## endavent (1 Octobre 2008)

Pas de problème de surf dans ma nouvelle session avec Safari, mais ce n'est pas étonnant car j'ai constaté que c'était plutôt lorsque le système était à pleine charge que les plantages se produisaient.

D'ailleurs, hier soir, j'en ai eu un beau. J'étais en train de convertir un fichier vidéo (enregistrement EyeTV converti en .TS par MPEG Stream Clip) tout en envoyant un fichier déjà converti sur ma Freebox TV via le serveur FTP de cette dernière (en Wifi), Safari et Firefox ouverts. Tout à coup, des lignes blanches de texte sont apparues en haut à gauche de l'écran, m'annonçant un "system Failure" puis des adresses système et une petite explication...qui ne m'a rien apporté comme précision. Ce n'était pas un kernel panic classique car l'écran ne s'est pas voilé de gris. C'était la première fois que je voyais cela. Puis les ventilateurs se sont emballés et j'ai du couper le Mac.

Après un reboot et un test disque, j'ai du relancer avec le CD d'installation pour réparer le disque dur. Un fichier cache avait une mauvaise taille de bloc secteur. Puis tout a refonctionné.

Si c'était bien un problème de disque dur, je pense que j'aurais des alertes via son état SMART, non ? A aucun moment et malgré mes différents tests de lecture ou d'écriture, je n'ai eu de problème signalé. En revanche le plantage conduit au moins une fois sur deux à une erreur d'allocation fichier, blocs ou secteurs.

Je me dirige donc vers un éventuel problème de RAM, même si Techtool n'a rien détecté. Je vais enlever une de mes deux barettes de 1 Go et tester ainsi, puis je ferai pareil avec l'autre. Et on verra bien ....


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Je me dirige donc vers un éventuel problème de RAM, même si Techtool n'a rien détecté. Je vais enlever une de mes deux barettes de 1 Go et tester ainsi, puis je ferai pareil avec l'autre. Et on verra bien ....



Oui essaie cette methode pour tenter d'isoler le probleme.


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2008)

En pleine charge, le système swape sur le disque dur, donc ça peut aussi être ça.


----------



## endavent (1 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> En pleine charge, le système swape sur le disque dur, donc ça peut aussi être ça.


 Sauf que là je n'ai pas de disque dur de rechange 

quoique...ayant un clone en Firewire, je pourrais éventuellement tourner un temps dessus ....


----------



## Invité (1 Octobre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> quoique...ayant un clone en Firewire, je pourrais éventuellement tourner un temps dessus ....



Ca, c'est une bonne idée. Ca permettra de confirmer ou d'infirmer l'hypothèse du disque dur.
Perso, je boote en permanence sur un DDE FW, il est plus rapide il a plus de cache et plus de capacité que le disque d'origine de mon Mini.


----------



## Kikila (3 Octobre 2008)

J'ai un bémol concernant le disque dur. J'ai un copain qui à un iMac G5 20" 2 Ghz ( a priori la même génération que le l'iMac G5 17" 1,8 Ghz ) qui avait des symptômes similaires ; impossibilité de ressortir de veille, problèmes récurrents avec les autorisations, extinctions inopinées, etc. C'était un problème de bloc d'alimentation défectueux, pris en charge par une extension de garantie, ce problème a fini par mettre en panne son disque dur... va sur le site d'Apple à la rubrique support de l'iMac G5 et vois si ta machine correspond à celles qui bénéficient d'une extension de garantie.


----------



## endavent (4 Octobre 2008)

Ah non, ça va pas recommencer 

Ca fait 2 fois en 3 ans et demi qu'Apple me change le bloc d'alim ! Le dernier changement a été pris sous garantie alors que ma machine était hors garantie mais présentait exactement les mêmes symptômes et c'était .... il y a 2 mois !

Par ailleurs je ne pense pas que cela soit la cause. En effet j'ai enlevé une des deux barrettes de mémoire : j'ai eu les mêmes plantages. Puis j'ai fait pareil avec l'autre. Ca fait deux jours et, malgré  plusieurs tests, je n'ai pas encore eu de souci. Je continue donc de tester mais ça se pourrait bien qu'une des deux mémoires de 1 Go qui datent pourtant du mois de mai soit défectueuse...


----------



## endavent (6 Octobre 2008)

Bon hé bien c'est réglé : le problème venait bien de la mémoire vive. En effet depuis que j'ai enlevé une des deux barettes, tout fonctionne à merveille et je n'ai plus aucun plantage, malgré les montées en puissance.

C'était assez insidieux quand même : pratiquement pas de détection aux tests pratiqués, et les 2 barettes ont parfaitement fonctionné pendant 3 mois ....

Peut-être a-t-elle pris un "shoot" lors de mes problèmes d'alim, à la fin de cet été ?

Post à clôturer.


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2008)

endavent a dit:


> Bon hé bien c'est réglé : le problème venait bien de la mémoire vive. En effet depuis que j'ai enlevé une des deux barettes, tout fonctionne à merveille et je n'ai plus aucun plantage, malgré les montées en puissance.
> 
> C'était assez insidieux quand même : pratiquement pas de détection aux tests pratiqués, et les 2 barettes ont parfaitement fonctionné pendant 3 mois ....
> 
> ...



De maniere generale, les barettes memoires sont tres sensibles, je trouve. 

Maintenant c'est reparti pour 3 ans.


----------



## endavent (7 Octobre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> De maniere generale, les barettes memoires sont tres sensibles, je trouve.
> 
> Maintenant c'est reparti pour 3 ans.



Pour 3 ans, je ne sais pas, mais en tous cas jusqu'au prochain Imac, s'il a un écran 20" de meilleure qualité que l'actuel Aluminium


----------

